# Как очистить голоса от ржавчины?



## AlexandreF (22 Апр 2013)

Приехал по почте из Канады аккордеон Титано, замечательный инструмент, одна беда - голоса в дороге заржавели и расстроились. Почистил их очистителем для контактов, стало лучше, но все еще слегка фальшиво. Читал на англоязычных сайтах, что надо снимать голоса и чистить с использованием химии и ультразвука. Разбирать не хочется, инструмент в остальном в порядке и звучит очень мягко и благородно, голоса стальные. Можно чем-то снять ржавчину не снимая голоса? Идеальный строй не требуется, но надеюсь обойтись без настройки.


----------



## bombastic (23 Апр 2013)

не верю, что ржавчина влияет на строй. сталь всегда ржавеет, если она окислилась, а строй поехал из за того, что сборка и наклёпка некачественная, возможно - он будет всегда расстраиваться.


----------



## ze_go (23 Апр 2013)

bombastic писал:


> не верю, что ржавчина влияет на строй.


влияет-влияет. 
ведь ржавчина меняет структуру металла (соответственно и его вес). 
таким же образом производится настройка язычковых - путем уменьшения веса (а в случае понижения тона - и жесткости) металла.


----------



## Евгений51 (23 Апр 2013)

*AlexandreF*,
AlexandreF писал:


> но надеюсь обойтись без настройки.



Не снимая голосов, Вы снимите ржавчину с одной стороны голоса, а с другой?,


----------



## 747050 (23 Апр 2013)

*одна беда - голоса в дороге заржавели и расстроились*
Черный юмор прям. Если настройка слетает - продавай. Впрочем это мнение любителя.


----------



## ze_go (23 Апр 2013)

747050 писал:


> Если настройка слетает - продавай.


а если расстроился "Юпитер" тысяч эдак за 10 долларов, то тоже продавать? :good:
аффтар жжот :biggrin:


----------



## 747050 (23 Апр 2013)

Имеется ввиду неспособность держать настройки. Юмор был. По логике, если так накрыло голоса, то что с деталями корпуса? У меня отразилось на корпусе, а кнопочки вроде индикатора. :yahoo:


----------



## AlexandreF (23 Апр 2013)

Аккордеон мне нравится, после Метеора звук очень душевный, правая клавиатура идеальная. Расстроен он не критично, для домашнего музицирования годится. Стоил инструмент недорого, 23 тысячи с доставкой и нести его к мастеру настраивать дороже выйдет. На двух басах были капельки клея в основании, я их удалил, стало почти хорошо. Многие голоса в левой половине покрыты ржавчиной, после чистки стало лучше, не то чтобы слышна откровенная фальшь, но многие аккорды звучат грязновато. Коробки с голосами снимаются, там можно подлезть изнутри. Задача - сделать что можно самому. Вопрос в том, какую химию можно использовать без риска испортить сталь и воск?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (23 Апр 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> Вопрос в том, какую химию можно использовать без риска испортить сталь и воск?


Никакой химии! Только механическая чистка при перезаливке голосов с последующей настройкой. В Вашем случае я бы посоветовал ничего не трогать. Строй уже повело. Если Вы уберёте ржавчину, можете усугубить положение, а строй не вернётся. AlexandreF писал:


> нести его к мастеру настраивать дороже выйдет.


Уважающий себя мастер не будет настраивать ржавые голоса без их чистки, а это связано, как я написал выше, с полной перезаливкой инструмента. Да и настройка не рядовая. Голоса, после чистки их от ржавчины, "гуляют" мама не горюй.


----------



## Jupiter (23 Апр 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> голоса в дороге заржавели и расстроились


Инструмент,скорее всего,уже долгое время ржавеет.Не мог он "за дорогу" поржаветь. Если так нравится звук, то не грех отнести мастеру- пусть почистит и перезальёт голоса( можно и на ПВА,кстати, посадить голоса потом.Быстрее,надёжней.)
"Любишь кататься- люби и саночки возить". Я бы посоветовал всё же "довести до ума"- приятней играть на инструменте,зная что всё в порядке.А то через пару месяцев ржавчина на голосах начнёт сниться...


----------



## AlexandreF (23 Апр 2013)

ТО есть ржавчина - процесс неустранимый? Я читал, что люди покрывают голоса тонким слоем WD40.


----------



## MAN (23 Апр 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> Приехал по почте из Канады аккордеон Титано, замечательный инструмент, одна беда - голоса *в дороге* заржавели и расстроились.


Я прошу прощения, а Вы уверены, что его голоса не были ржавыми и расстроенными ещё там, в Канаде? Или что, судно, на котором его перевозили через океан, подверглось в пути пиратскому нападению, получило пробоину и трюм, где стоял Ваш аккордеон, был затоплен морской водой?


----------



## AlexandreF (23 Апр 2013)

Уверенности конечно нет. У продавца был 100% рейтинг до этого случая, и он уверял что аккордеон "in nice tune but may need a tuch up tuning in the future". Но я был готов к тому, что покупка инструмента из-за океана - авантюра, так что результат не самый худший.


----------



## MAN (23 Апр 2013)

По существу вопроса я вижу два варианта: либо ничего с инструментом (точнее голосами) не делать и пользоваться таким, как он есть, либо уж отдавать в настройку (чистку, перезаливку) хорошему мастеру. Боюсь, что серьёзное самостоятельное вмешательство только усугубит ситуацию и инструмент Вы только сильнее испортите. Решать Вам. Можно и не только "ВэДэшкой" язычки облить, а сделать им полный "антикор" как автомобильному кузову, но вот останется ли после этого аккордеон музыкальным инструментом?


----------



## 747050 (23 Апр 2013)

Не хочу повторяться, но посмотрите мою историю покупки и ее результаты на фото - http://my.mail.ru/bk/kismyau/photo#page=/bk/kismyau/photo. Товаров продано им более 500. Рейтинг 100. Тупо заклеил небольшие дефекты пленкой. Больше нанес вреда. И спасибо подобным форумам, мы можем мелочевку сами исправлять. Так, что не отчаивайтесь. Мы не первые и не последние. Правильно пишут - случай не худший. Химией тоже не стал бы пользоваться. Ручками и только ручками. Долго - но надежно.


----------



## AlexandreF (28 Апр 2013)

По прошествии двух недель появились призвуки в некоторых аккордах на сжим. Я так понимаю дело в кожаных клапанах(залогах), часть из них изогнулась и не закрывает язычок, в результате он звучит вместе с парой. Можно пропитать чем-то лайку, например маслом для нубука, чтобы клапана распрямились?


----------



## uri (28 Апр 2013)

Не в коем случае нельзя пропитывать!можно попробовать покатать лайку, аккуратно против изгиба,или под пресс,и на место поставить, но в идеале конечно заменить,но опять же после замены потребуется подстройка...


----------



## AlexandreF (28 Апр 2013)

Объясните пожалуйста, каким образом замена залогов влияет на настройку?

Вот несколько снимков, залоги надо менять, в них дело?


----------



## AlexandreF (1 Май 2013)

Я тут уже пару дней сам с собой разговариваю, но может кому пригодится: нашел хороший сайт, где все очень подробно расписано-
http://www.accordionrevival.com/ACCORDION_REPAIR1.php
-так что все вопросы отпали.


----------



## sedovmika (2 Май 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> Я тут уже пару дней сам с собой разговариваю


Вам придется снимать планки и чистить каждую планку отдельно. Через розетку (отверстия в резонаторе) вряд ли качественно почистите поверхности язычков "смотрящих" в камеру. Технология такова: снимаете планки с резонатора, предварительно нанеся номера (гелиевой ручкой). Затем берете простой карандаш ТМ или ТТ, и удаляете ржавчину, "рисуя" на ней грифелем. Этого достаточно, и если у Вас климат не очень влажный, то эту операцию, как правило, больше повторять не придется. Затем моете планки в скипидаре, а после этого в ацетоне (в ванночках). После просыхания, если не требуется "установка" язычка или предварительная настройка голоса, располагаете планки на резонатор согласно номерам, и, не мудрствуя лукаво, заливаете планки ПВА Момент-Столяр, выдавливая его из баночки, на манер как это было до этого залито воском.

Да, после промывки цифры от гелиевой ручки смоются, (наносить ручкой цифры можно когда планки чистые и не ржавые, например при настройке, когда не требуется промывка), то я поступаю так: условно рисую резонатор с планками, затем при помощи АР tuner определяем какая планка на каком месте стоит и наносим на схему. Перед заливкой проверяем правильность расположения планок по этой схемке. Можно ставить какие-то метки острым шилом не планке, но я этот способ почти не применяю.

Да, кстати, очень хороший Вы нашли сайт, спасибо!


----------



## Vladimir Zh (2 Май 2013)

Уважаемый *sedovmika*. Поверьте, как мастеру с 30-летним стажем. То, что Вы написали про скипидар, ацетон, карандаш - это, уж извините великодушно, ЧУШЬ. Вы не написали про самое главное. Во время этой процедуры самое сложное это:
1) работа с лайкой (при наклейке правильно её закрепить пластиком, иначе голос может гнусавить или хрипеть), 
2) регулировка голосов (особенно смотреть голоса среднего и высокого регистров). На этом же этапе можно и применить склёпку (для улучшения голосовых характеристик инструмента)
3) настройка инструмента (после удаления ржавчины строй ведёт очень сильно). 
А "стереть" ржавчину и накопившуюся пыль можно и не вдыхая пары растворителей с помощью бархатного надфиля и тряпочки. 
Моё мнение такое: если затевать эту сложную процедуру, то надо *выжать из инструмента на 100%* или оставить как есть.


----------



## sedovmika (2 Май 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Вы не написали про самое главное


Спасибо за подсказку, я всегда прислушиваюсь к советам, это самое бесценное - опыт, и всегда надо познавать крупицы мастерства от людей, которые это делают не по наслышке, а профессионально, долгое время. И самое глупое, - противоречить специалистам, надо учиться у них, как учатся подмастерья, ученики, иначе ничему не научишься, кроме демагогии. Итак, я очень благодарен Вам за замечания, и благодарю что Вы поделились своим опытом, спасибо!


----------



## AlexandreF (2 Май 2013)

Спасибо всем ответившим.
Конечно я не буду, не имея опыта, заниматься сложными работами связанными со снятием голосовых планок и настройкой. Но хочу попробовать переклеить наружные проемные клапаны, может даже старые, выровняв их под прессом. Не подскажете, какой клей можно использовать вместо шеллака, и из какой пленки нарезать пружинки для залогов? Точнее где взять пленку нужной толщины и упругости?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (2 Май 2013)

Изогнутые клапана выпрямляются не под прессом, а утюжком. Температура нагрева определяется опытным путём. Если перекалите утюг, то лайка свернётся, если утюг будет чуть тёплый, то Вы ничего не выпрямите. Да, гладим со стороны мездрового слоя. 
Не майтесь с шеллаком. Подойдёт универсальный клей Момент (только с толщиной намазки не переборщите и не пересушите перед приклейкой).
Плёнку для крепежа или купите у мастеров, или используйте металлическую ленту, которая стоит у Вас. Изгибайте её аккуратно. Не перекрепите лайку! Вообще процедуру крепежа лучше доверить профессионалу. Много тонкостей. Иначе можете получить плохой ответ инструмента. 
Под конец подумайте. Ну сделаете Вы наружную лайку (это голоса на разжим). А с сжимом что будем делать? 
Ещё раз Вам советую - сделайте только самое неприятное, что бросается в глаза. А лучше оставить всё как есть. Можете напортачить. Подкопите денег и найдите у себя в регионе хорошего мастера. Удачи.


----------



## 747050 (2 Май 2013)

*AlexandreF*,
Был в такой же ситуации. Информацию имел только с форумов. На стареньком Вельтмайстере я снимал планки и укладывал в том же порядке. Клеил на ПВА через шприц 2мг. Клеил в два прохода. Голоса подстраивал лезвием 0.08. Почти никаких затрат. Но это для дешевых инструментов. Их просто нет смысла отдавать мастеру. За эти деньги проще купить другой. Может пригодится для общего обозрения http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=q7-MUhBc1ho


----------



## AlexandreF (6 Май 2013)

В чем может быть причина большего расхода воздуха на сжим? То есть играю 4 такта на разжим, а потом 4 такта на сжим не доиграть. На Метеоре такой проблемы нет.


----------



## Евгений51 (7 Май 2013)

*AlexandreF*,
4 такта на сжим не доиграть
Здесь , думаю, уместна поговорка "Одна курица гребёт от себя"
На сжим легче вести мех. Подключайте к игре уши и не играйте громче на сжим. Только не совсем понятно, зачем играть 4 такта на разжим и 4 такта сжим. Мех надо менять там, где это удобно и не мешает динамическому построению предложения.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Май 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> В чем может быть причина большего расхода воздуха на сжим?


AlexandreF писал:


> На Метеоре такой проблемы нет.


Похоже проблема в клапанах (левая и правая механика). Хотя в инструменте можно выявить десятка полтора мест, где будет свист. В общем, я понял, у Вас проблемка комплексная. Из разряда "мужик, ты попал". Уж, не обижайтесь.


----------



## AlexandreF (7 Май 2013)

Неравный расход воздуха только в левой руке, если играть только правой то одинаково. Насколько я понимаю на сжим работают(закрываются) клапана снаружи резонатора. Как раз их я в басовой секции переклеил, они перестали хрипеть но расход воздуха не поменялся. 

Евгений51 писал:


> На сжим легче вести мех



Мой преподаватель наоборот говорит, что кульминацию надо играть на разжим, потому что на сжим такой динамики не получить.


----------



## AlexDm (7 Май 2013)

Клей ПВА - хорошая идея. В Белоруссии на фабрике Zonta кусковые планки тоже проливаются клеем ПВА. А если в дальнейшем придётся отклеить планку не повредится ли само дерево, в худшем случае это приведёт к проблеме восстановления самих резонаторов. Или существует какой-то безболезненный метод удаления засохшего клея? ПВА растворяется водой, но в этом случае это неприемлемо.


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Май 2013)

AlexDm писал:


> Насколько я понимаю на сжим работают(закрываются) клапана снаружи резонатора. Как раз их я в басовой секции переклеил, они перестали хрипеть но расход воздуха не поменялся.


Вы путаете голосовую лайку и клапана механики


----------



## 747050 (7 Май 2013)

*AlexDm*,
спорить со спецами не буду. Может разный ПВА - только у меня и держал хорошо и снимался без проблем


----------



## AlexandreF (7 Май 2013)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Вы путаете голосовую лайку и клапана механики


Давайте применим метод дедукции,
клапана механики могут пропускать воздух если ослабли пружинки, прижимающие их к седлам. Тогда действительно инструмент будет пропускать воздух только при сжиме меха. Но в этом случае утечка не должна зависеть от того, на какой половине извлекается звук. У меня же повышенный расход воздуха на сжим наблюдается только при игре аккомпанемента. Значит причина может быть только в голосовой части. Лайка снаружи резонаторов хорошо прилегает к планкам и работает как положено. Может быть расход воздуха через внешние язычки больше чем через язычки внутри резонаторов? Возможно это особенность конструкции или настройки инструмента?


----------



## Vladimir Zh (7 Май 2013)

AlexandreF писал:


> Давайте применим метод дедукции,
> клапана механики могут пропускать воздух если ослабли пружинки, прижимающие их к седлам.


Плохой Шерлок Хомс из Вас. Тупо беру самые простые варианты: если в Вашем инструменте поржавели голоса и так скрючилась голосовая лайка, то 
Вы уверены что с лайкой на клапанах всё в порядке? 
А Вы уверены, что все 24 клапана на левой механике плотно прилегают к деке (и прижимная сила пружины тут не причём)? 
А Вы уверены, что не поржавели сами пружины и работают не 4-мя витками, а только одним? 
А Вы уверены, что вообще клапанная лайка за столько лет сохранила свои герметизирующие свойства и не превратилась в некое подобие жёсткого кожеобразного материала? 
А Вы уверены, что механизм механики не смещён, что бывает после падения инструмента?
Продолжать?
Резюме: инструменту в своё время немало досталось. И где рванёт в следующий раз, можно только гадать.
К тому же я Вас предупреждал "Ну сделаете Вы наружную лайку (это голоса на разжим). А с сжимом что будем делать? "


----------



## mikes7 (11 Окт 2013)

Что тут можно сказать... Не хочу вас расстраивать AlexandreF, но Vladimir Zh и так уже в полном объёме ответил на ваши вопросы. Тут действительно либо не трогать ничего, либо делать всё по полной программе. Из личного опыта в двух словах скажу, если у инструмента голоса в таком состоянии, проще и гораздо дешевле купить другой инструмент, даже несмотря на то что вам этот аккордеон так нравится. У меня как-то была стелла в похожем состоянии, я её полностью перевосковал, заменил всю лайку, привёл в порядок, но потом посмотрел на эту ржавчину, оценил объём работы и понял, что пора от неё избавлятся, т.к. этот немного расстроенный звук очень напрягал! 

Чтобы вы понимали объём работ и труда, который нужно вложить в ремонт такого инструмента, умножте 4 голоса на 41 клавишу, потом ещё на 2. Получается 328 голосовых планок, для которых нужно сделать около 250 новых лаек, правильно их подпружинить, залить это всё, довести до ума... (я молчу про то, что их ещё нужно почистить и настроить, это уже отдельная работа, которая сложнее чем всё что я написал до этого). Без этих процедур ваш аккордеон может и будет звучать интересней чем тот же метеор, вот только строить не будет... Всё это к тому, что даже если вы найдёте хорошего мастера, ремонт вам обойдётся по цене как два, а то и три ваших аккордеона, а за такую цену уже проще купить что-то более достойное.


----------



## AlexandreF (11 Окт 2013)

Вы будете смеяться, но я так и поступил, купил другой такой же. Второй инструмент в идеальном состоянии, практически новый, но звучит уже не так, обыкновенно. Можно теперь собрать из двух один хороший.


----------



## denisdav97. (10 Мар 2018)

Vladimir Zh писал:


> Уважаемый *sedovmika*. Поверьте, как мастеру с 30-летним стажем. То, что Вы написали про скипидар, ацетон, карандаш - это, уж извините великодушно, ЧУШЬ. Вы не написали про самое главное. Во время этой процедуры самое сложное это:
> 1) работа с лайкой (при наклейке правильно её закрепить пластиком, иначе голос может гнусавить или хрипеть),
> 2) регулировка голосов (особенно смотреть голоса среднего и высокого регистров). На этом же этапе можно и применить склёпку (для улучшения голосовых характеристик инструмента)
> 3) настройка инструмента (после удаления ржавчины строй ведёт очень сильно).
> ...


----------

